# Who should the Falcons hire as head coach?



## drhunter1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Rumors are flying on the internet. Heck they're even talking about Chip Kelly coming to Atlanta.

In my opinion, Dan Quinn, defensive coordinator for the Seahawks is the best candidate.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't think it matters who the Falcons hire as HC.

They are a loser and will always be a loser. 

The Smith's tenure as owners jinxed the Falcons. Blank isn't much better. They are whipping boys.

The curse was put on the franchise by my Dallas Cowboys back on January 4, 1981.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 3, 2015)

drhunter1 said:


> Heck they're even talking about Chip Kelly coming to Atlanta.



Kelly is staying in Philly. 

http://www.foxsports.com/nfl/story/...ont-office-chip-kelly-gets-bigger-role-010215


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 3, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> I don't think it matters who the Falcons hire as HC.
> 
> They are a loser and will always be a loser.
> 
> ...



Yep.  

They will always suck


----------



## Flash (Jan 3, 2015)

WHO would want to come as long as Thomas D is still the GM??


----------



## Throwback (Jan 3, 2015)

lane kiffin


T


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 3, 2015)

I wish they would interview Dabo Swinney .
Great coach !


----------



## chainshaw (Jan 3, 2015)

We are most likely getting Rex Ryan. I don't think it will be the worst hire.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 3, 2015)

Greg Long


----------



## MadMallard (Jan 3, 2015)

Rex Ryan would be interesting but they need to get rid of  Thomas Dimitroff.


----------



## glynr329 (Jan 3, 2015)

With the general manager and players they have doesn't matter.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 3, 2015)

Paul Johnson


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 3, 2015)

MadMallard said:


> Rex Ryan would be interesting but they need to get rid of  Thomas Dimitroff.



I read some where that Blank wanted Rex Ryan when Smith was hired. Interesting too that Ryan is scheduled after several others have been interviewed.   Likely Ryan. Wonder if his brother Rob will join him ??


----------



## The Longhunter (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm in the "doesn't matter" club.

I like to use my "Braves test"  for evaluating personnel.  Which of our players would I not trade for the same position on their team, and the Falcons have MAYBE 4 players, including the place kicker, so that should tell you something.

Until they seriously upgrade both lines, we aren't going to score points and we aren't going to stop anyone from scoring points.  Good coach can put some icing on it, but as the saying goes you can polish a coprolite all you want but in the end you still have a coprolite.


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 3, 2015)

The next coach will be the one who wants his career to go down the toilet.


----------



## kevincox (Jan 3, 2015)

John Gruden


----------



## srb (Jan 3, 2015)

*This....*



Flash said:


> WHO would want to come as long as Thomas D is still the GM??



Way to true......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 3, 2015)

Rex Ryan. He will turn those pansies into tough football players.

He will need a good OC though.


----------



## huntersluck (Jan 3, 2015)

If they keep TD as GM the result for Rex will be the same as it was with the Jets. You can't make a tbone out of spam. I like Rex maybe he will have the guts to tell AB the truth.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2015)

The question is not who they should hire but rather who will be foolish enough to take the job.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 3, 2015)

Bill Cowher


----------



## tcward (Jan 3, 2015)

It doesn't matter. They will choke and puke whomever is at the helm. Do away with the franchise...suits me.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 3, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> Bill Cowher



That would be nice. Doubtful though.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jan 3, 2015)

ive got a suspicion its gonna be josh mcdaniels. especially since they have decided to keep TD. wouldnt suprise me if they signed a high profile DC to go with him.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The question is not who they should hire but rather who will be foolish enough to take the job.



Atlanta has become the NFL's version of Vanderbilt.
They don't just need a new coach, they need a complete top to bottom overhaul. Lot of dead wood in that lineup.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Jan 3, 2015)

bluemarlin said:


> The next coach will be the one who wants his career to go down the toilet.



^^^^ This


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> Bill Cowher



How many years was Bill Cowper coach before he finally won the SB? Bills record really makes him no better than Smith. The only difference is that he got to hang on long enough to finally win one.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 4, 2015)

Rex and Rob Ryan are both clowns IMHO. 

They get a good season or two out of a team(or defense, as the case may be) because they get them fired up, but emotion only carries a team so far.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 4, 2015)

drhunter1 said:


> How many years was Bill Cowper coach before he finally won the SB? Bills record really makes him no better than Smith. The only difference is that he got to hang on long enough to finally win one.



Look I could care less if they threw the falcons franchise in on the deal to sell the hawks and never replaced either one of em in Atlanta.. but for you to infer that Bill Cowher is no better coach than Mike Smith is absolutely laughable....


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 5, 2015)

kevincox said:


> John Gruden



Why does this name keep coming up???


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 5, 2015)

Word is that Dimitroff's job isn't exactly cemented. If a new coach wants to bring in his own personnel guy it will be considered.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 5, 2015)

biggdogg said:


> Why does this name keep coming up???



Because he won a Superbowl at Tampa Bay and now he works as a play by play man on TV. He is available.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 5, 2015)

WGSNewnan said:


> ive got a suspicion its gonna be josh mcdaniels. especially since they have decided to keep TD. wouldnt suprise me if they signed a high profile DC to go with him.



I think it will be him as well.  Then, when it doesn't work, he can go running back to New England.


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 5, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> Because he won a Superbowl at Tampa Bay and now he works as a play by play man on TV. He is available.



He won a Super Bowl with a team Tony Dungy built and had very little roster turnover before Gruden was hired. His teams were merely mediocre outside of his 2 Super Bowl appearances. 

Oh and btw, that appearance with the Raiders was also with a team someone else built... Gruden is a TV analyst for a reason.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 5, 2015)

Stevie Wonder would do a good job.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jan 5, 2015)

John Gruden is a TV analyst because he threw Rich McKay under the bus. He probably should have. Arthur Blank and Rich Mckay were the ones who chose Jim Mora and Bobby Petrino. I hope they don't pick the next one.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2015)

Nick Saban


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 5, 2015)

*Yep !!!*



Hooty Hoot said:


> John Gruden is a TV analyst because he threw Rich McKay under the bus. He probably should have. Arthur Blank and Rich Mckay were the ones who chose Jim Mora and Bobby Petrino. I hope they don't pick the next one.



They sure did !  And if memory serves-Rich McKay wasn't a genius in Tampa until he got Dungy and Dungy couldn't get into the big game!


----------



## Hunter922 (Jan 6, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> Rex and Rob Ryan are both clowns IMHO.
> 
> That is an opinion shared by many!! I think they are both idiots and there actions prove us both right..
> 
> If Rex is the best coach available the Falcons are in a world of trouble!!  They are going down hill like the Smith family still owns them!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2015)

Rush Propst


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 6, 2015)

Johnny football


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2015)

Lou Holtz.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nick Saban





KyDawg said:


> Rush Propst


If you want to see if a triple option offense will work, you might as well hire Paul Johnson. 
High School to NFL would quite a jump for Probst.


BROWNING7WSM said:


> Johnny football


Man, you must really hate Atlanta. 
If you are gonna hire a player, you might want to get one with a resume as a "game manager" like Mcelroy.


KyDawg said:


> Lou Holtz.


Lou's done.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 7, 2015)

We need a good southern guy ! Maybe a guy from Bama ! 

Let's Hire Dabo Swinney !


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 7, 2015)

I'd love to see Josh McDaniel's come and bring Tebow with him.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jan 7, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> I'd love to see Josh McDaniel's come and bring Tebow with him.



so would Tebow..


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 7, 2015)

gacowboy said:


> We need a good southern guy ! Maybe a guy from Bama !
> 
> Let's Hire Dabo Swinney !



Rex Ryan was born in Ardmore, Oklahoma!!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 7, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> I'd love to see Josh McDaniel's come and bring Tebow with him.



Both have won as many playoff games as Mike Smith and Matt Ryan.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 7, 2015)

Gary Kubiak  would be a good hc.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> Bill Cowher





Jake Allen said:


> Gary Kubiak  would be a good hc.



Heyyyyy. No serious answers allowed in this thread. What are you thinking?


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 7, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> Both have won as many playoff games as Mike Smith and Matt Ryan.



I know....I just don't know if Tebow would become a dirty bird.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2015)

Famous Jameis Winston


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 12, 2015)

Denver fired John Fox today after 3 straight 12 win season. He would be a good one IMHO.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jan 12, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> denver fired john fox today after 3 straight 12 win season. He would be a good one imho.



yes , yes, yes.......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> Denver fired John Fox today after 3 straight 12 win season. He would be a good one IMHO.



x2.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Jan 12, 2015)

John Fox now that Denver parted ways!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 14, 2015)

Since there is not a lot of talk, about a replacement, what are the chances the wait has something to do with someone still in the super bowl hunt?


----------



## jglenn (Jan 14, 2015)

need to change the title of this thread to "Who's left for the Falcons to pick as their coach".

anytime you use a committee to do anything...it's going to 

A: take forever to get an answer


B:  the answer will be wrong because it took forever to get it


BTDT


----------

